

Testflight acquired by Burstly - kgutteridge
http://pandodaily.com/2012/03/05/burstly-testlfight-live/

======
ortatherox
Apprehensive, I absolutely love testflight. I've used it in every app I've
worked on and I think they are an essential part of beta testing apps on iOS.
I was looking forwards to using TestFlight live, and have it ready in apps in
the store now.

I'm worried that this will dilute testflight, I would've much rather that it
becomes a pay for product than be part of an ad network. It's not like they've
got much competition, Flurry's analytics are difficult to use, Google
Analytics is a hack -which is ok- but it doesn't work offline last time I
checked.

